
The Next Librarian of Congress Should Be an Actual Librarian - walterbell
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/123045/next-librarian-congress-should-be-actual-librarian
======
6stringmerc
An actual Librarian would be an improvement to the current vocation, but even
better would be a writer/musician/artist with an advanced education in a
logic-intense field of study (ex: English, Philosophy, Law, or Finance).

Personally, I'd like to see Duff McKagen get the job.

Edit: I'd also love the responsibility of the job, being a somewhat-obsessive
IP laws and technology guy, but I'd probably make so many enemies as to be
unemployable after leaving it, due to likely smear campaigns.

------
jhbadger
I think this misses the point of what the Librarian of Congress does. I agree
that historians like the past few choices were are not a great fit, but the
Librarian of Congress doesn't just run the actual Library of Congress; they
make important decisions about copyright law. If we want reform to these laws,
the Librarian needs to have a good background in copyright issues.

